# doggy diapers



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried the doggy diapers? Does it impede or supplement proper housebreaking training? I thought about only using this when visiting my parents' house.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I know there are several people on here who use belly bands for their males. I'm actually considering doing the same thing when Josie and I visit my sister's house. Josie is completely housebroken, but has issues with submissive urination and it makes my brother in law crazy! So, I think we'll be trying diapers when we go over there. 

I don't think using diapers when at your parent's house would hinder your housebreaking. I wouldn't use them at your house though, if I were you. I'm sure others will chime in with their opinions as well.

Josie says: What!!!! :new_shocked: I'm not wearing diapers, mom, diapers are for babies!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't think diapers would be a good idea for house training, because you wouldn't be training, you'd be letting him pee and poop himself in the diaper. The belly band might be good when you go to visit someones house, but other then that, I don't think a good idea. Good luck!


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks! I looked up belly bands. That is an interesting invention. I'll use that when I'm at my parents' house, but if it looks like he wants to pee, then I'll still try to take him outside. He needs to get use to going outside even at their house.


----------

